# Custom Acrylic Tank Builder?



## Kay (Apr 9, 2014)

I need a simple, rectangular 10" W x 10" L x 48" H acrylic water tank. It will hold about 18 gallons of water.

I would also like a 4-1/2" hole near the bottom and 5-11/16" near the top of the tank. But, if the cost for drilling is more than $50, I can drill it myself.

Primo Reef Acyrlics gave me a quote of $480 for 1/2" thick acrylic tank.
Toronto Plastics doesn't want to do it, because their thickest material is 1/2" and they said it's too thin for the height.
Miracle and NAFB told me they don't do acrylics.
I want to shop around, compare prices, and etc, but sadly I can't find anyone else.

Does anyone know custom acrylic tank builders in GTA who would be able to do this?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this for a surge maker?

Check out JT Acrylic in here.


----------



## Kay (Apr 9, 2014)

Similar. But basically I just need someone to put the acrylic sheets together, and I can do the rest.

I already emailed him 3 weeks ago. Didn't get a reply.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

Try http://primoreefacrylics.com


----------

